

The History of Node.js - turingbook
http://elegantcode.com/2012/02/06/solving-the-upload-progress-bar-problemthe-history-of-node-js/

======
antirez
Node.js is a great project and is making popular good things, but there is
some disinformation in this blog post. For instance Tcl has had this idea of
an http server that is an event based library for at least 10 years.

Not just tclhttpd, I mean, event programming in Tcl is central and there was a
library called 'http' that exported a web server where you could bind urls to
Tcl functions serving them.

~~~
geon
> there is some disinformation in this blog post. For instance Tcl has had
> this idea of an http server that is an event based library for at least 10
> years.

I think it was quite clear that he spoke of his personal change in thinking
about what a web server was.

------
ricardobeat
> The best thing about javascript on the server is that no one had used it

AppJet and Jaxer were around way before, as well as JSDB, haXe/JS, jslibs,
Narwhal... that should read "no one had succeeded before".

~~~
huggyface
Active Server Pages could be written in JScript (Microsoft's variation of
JavaScript), and they even grew that into JScript.NET.

~~~
mutagen
Didn't JavaScript start as Netscape's LiveScript intended to run on the
Netscape web server? So more like it is coming full circle.

edit: random link sort of supporting what I thought I remembered
<http://www.findmeat.org/tutorials/javascript/x486110.htm>

~~~
drumdance
Yes! I remember waaaay back then thinking about starting a company that would
develop a client side scrpting language like Visual Basic. But then Netscape
started talking about LiveScript and I figured they'd be too hard to displace.

------
wickedchicken
> (Ruby is f*cked because it can only run on one thread)

Also, surprisingly enough, Javascript.

~~~
wycats
Hilariously, while it's true about JavaScript, it is not true about Ruby.

~~~
getsat
Maybe they were referring to the MRI/YARV GVL? (even so, their claim is still
not technically correct)

------
msutherl
I really enjoyed listening to this and it was especially helpful for me as
somebody transitioning out of an academic environment like Ryan did before
starting node.

------
patrickg
There is this really great (German language) podcast about node.js from a well
known podcaster here Tim Pritlove: <http://cre.fm/cre167> \- I listened to it
and I know I had to try out node.js (which I did).

~~~
turingbook
Can you write a blog on its content？

